# body fat cutting.. milk a hindrance?



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been focussing alot recently on body fat cutting for summer. Last time I checked I was at 14%.

I'm wanting to get to about 8%.

My diet is very strict..although every morning I eat big bowl of porridge with semi skimmed milk after my eggs.. Could milk be getting in the way?

I'm doing weights with high intensity cardio 4 days a week.

Any tips / input would be appreciated.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Unless you have trouble with milk, you can drink as much as you want if it fits your macros


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

Yeah dairy is the first thing that goes for me due to the sugars.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Porridge and water then? Haha


----------



## loueey (Jun 30, 2010)

Porridge and water is alot better, milk is quite high in sugars and i can imagine you dont need to extra calories when cutting.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Might try this cutting out milk business, i drink alot and have it with my porridge.


----------



## Dawson89 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have cut out milk and my fat loss has sped up. Oats with water is pretty good.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.livestrong.com/article/422718-milk-dieting/ /??


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't think a bit of milk makes a huge difference its all about total calories. But if your weightloss has stalled it can be good to lower carbs on non workout days. I'd keep the oats as that's a good breakfast really.


----------



## DannySprings (Nov 18, 2011)

Make protein porridge and problem solved, 250-300ml water, scoop of myofusion and 100g oats


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Milk actually has a low GI so no it's not "full of sugar" lmao

If you want to have some milk and it fits in your macros then drink the fvcking milk. If not, don't.

Unless you're following a keto diet or you're lactose intolerant then there's no reason to avoid milk.

And to the guys saying they cut out milk and their fat loss increased....well yea, if you drop calories you're going to lose more fat lmfao did I just blow your mind?


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

What if you are having milk protein isolate! I am really confused about this. One second i think it's fine and the next i start getting paranoid that it is holding me back! Due to the fact that casein protein just sits in your gut for hours and hours! It does seem to bloat me because of this , like i can feel my stomach working trying to digest it even four hours later. My protein milk isolate says it only has 0.5 g lactose per serving. Not sure if this is true though!


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

I cut milk down as well and it seem it helps a little


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hope not :0 I'm having 4 shakes a day with 300ml semi skimmed milk


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

have 100mil of milk with my porridge every morn, you are all making me feel guilty now!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been cutting for the last few months and been having milk in my shakes, probably about 500ml-1pint semi skimmed a day.

Don't think its done me any harm, as said above, if it fits into your macros then go for it


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

Some BS spouted in here.

jebus, of course your weight loss sped up if you CONSUMED LESS CALORIES OMFG WOWZERS.

Milks fine, whole milk especially. YUM


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

I would drink milk all day, if I liked it that much. Only if you have an intolerance should you limit/not drink it. GI of carbs only matters to Diabetes patients doesnt really apply to typical people


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

anabolik said:


> Milk actually has a low GI so no it's not "full of sugar" lmao
> 
> If you want to have some milk and it fits in your macros then drink the fvcking milk. If not, don't.
> 
> ...


you go girrrl


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Some BS spouted in here.
> 
> jebus, of course your weight loss sped up if you CONSUMED LESS CALORIES OMFG WOWZERS.
> 
> Milks fine, whole milk especially. YUM


whole is the only milk ill drink for varies reasons!

I drink loads of the stuff and im lean as a bean


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> whole is the only milk ill drink for varies reasons!
> 
> I drink loads of the stuff and im lean as a bean


Alan Aragons article on milk is a good un. whole milk is wayy more anabolic, even when a calorie for calorie equivalent amount of skim milk (ie much more protein) whole milk had a better anabolic response.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Alan Aragons article on milk is a good un. whole milk is wayy more anabolic, even when a calorie for calorie equivalent amount of skim milk (ie much more protein) whole milk had a better anabolic response.


Any link? Sounds like an interesting read.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

mark22 said:


> Any link? Sounds like an interesting read.


http://www.alanaragon.com/articles

somewhere on there bud


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

what about milk immediately post workout, is that ok?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

Bert Stare said:


> what about milk immediately post workout, is that ok?


That's my favourite time. pint of whole milk + 100g whey = mega shake


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

i drink a litre a day when cutting, if weight loss stalls for more than 2 weeks it wud be the 1st thing i replace tho


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> That's my favourite time. pint of whole milk + 100g whey = mega shake


I tend to stick to skimmed post workout. Do you not worry that the extra fat will slow down the absorption of the protein and carbs?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Zola said:


> I've been focussing alot recently on body fat cutting for summer. Last time I checked I was at 14%.
> 
> I'm wanting to get to about 8%.
> 
> ...


I would suggest skimmilk as every single elements that goes into ur body does matter when it comes to wanting 8%BF.. Plenty of Vitamin C and cut out all carbs (simple and complex) except for morning breakfast, an apple mid morning or afternoon and ur post w.o fuel (can be 2 bananas).. rest shall be protein foods.

Cardio must be minimum x 4 week yes so there is good and on rest day u need being active even. No junk food allowed whatsoever. That means none at all.

Do weights in morning and cardio night or vice versa, dont do cardio after ur weights or else u'll get too lean. You want to keep some shape too. If u want a beach washboard abds body then that's all u gotta do mate.

Good luck

:thumb:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice avi :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

anabolik said:


> I tend to stick to skimmed post workout. Do you not worry that the extra fat will slow down the absorption of the protein and carbs?


No, since whey absorbs at approx 10g an hour that shakes gonna be digesting most of the day regardless.

Nutrient timing is pretty irrelevant, it's overall macros/intake that make a difference.

Look at the alan aragon link up above he covers that, and has research to back everything he says.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Good luck
> 
> :thumb:


that avi is horrendous, thank god for adblock


----------



## JAY TB (Jan 22, 2012)

Unsweetened Soya for me, cheaper than milk and alot less carbs, still full of protein, tastes great. IMO.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> Nice avi :lol:


lol I dunno. I might change it tho



FrankDangerMaus said:


> that avi is horrendous, thank god for adblock


Haha! Coming from u am not the least surprised


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

I read somewhere that whole milk has higher concentrations of CLA in it? Whereas the low fat/filtered/treated stuff contains much less?? Prefer whole milk with my porridge  hmm yum


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Bert Stare said:


> what about milk immediately post workout, is that ok?


Have a read of this

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/research-review/milk-the-new-sports-drink-a-review-research-review.html


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Some of the posts in this thread have sent my bull**** meter into meltdown...


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

gymgym said:


> I would suggest skimmilk as every single elements that goes into ur body does matter when it comes to wanting 8%BF.. Plenty of Vitamin C and cut out all carbs (simple and complex) except for morning breakfast, an apple mid morning or afternoon and ur post w.o fuel (can be 2 bananas).. rest shall be protein foods.
> 
> Cardio must be minimum x 4 week yes so there is good and on rest day u need being active even. No junk food allowed whatsoever. That means none at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much to you and all


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok as mentioned I have 300ml with my shake 3-4 times a day and I'm cutting. Is there anything I can replace this with? Tried water and it's not for me, red top milk better?


----------

